# Flexible drain pipe.



## ICE

I've never seen this accordion pipe before and yesterday I ran into it twice on different jobs with different contractors.


----------



## chris kennedy

Looks like a great place to collect a bunch of crap.


----------



## cda

Hay it works when you are not a plumber

Used it on my bathroom sinks


----------



## pyrguy

The ' big box' stores sell this for homeowners. It's supposed to be used when there is a slight offset in the drain piping and the homeowner cannot get it right. Never saw it used like that before.


----------



## ICE

It sure looks wrong huh!  I just had to say no.


----------



## jar546

What is interesting is the receptacle behind there does not have to be GFCI or TR


----------



## chris kennedy

jar546 said:
			
		

> What is interesting is the receptacle behind there does not have to be GFCI or TR


Post code articles.


----------



## jar546

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> jar546 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is interesting is the receptacle behind there does not have to be GFCI or TR
Click to expand...

Post code articles.

Not til Monday afternoon when I am back from my inspections.  I am too lazy to walk out to my truck right now due to the freezing rain


----------



## ICE

jar546 said:
			
		

> What is interesting is the receptacle behind there does not have to be GFCI or TR


It boils down to your interpretation of the word "specified" as to whether TR is required.

406.11 Tamper-Resistant Receptacles in Dwelling Units.

In all areas specified in 210.52, all 125-volt, 15- and 20- ampere receptacles shall be listed tamper-resistant receptacles.

210.52 Dwelling Unit Receptacle Outlets. This section provides requirements for 125-volt, 15- and 20-ampere receptacle outlets. The receptacles required by this section shall be in addition to any receptacle that is:  #(3) Located within cabinets or cupboards.

So it's a stretch to require TR under the kitchen sink but it is required on a garage ceiling?  I have been using the rule that if it is residential, it is TR.


----------



## Francis Vineyard

ICE said:
			
		

> It sure looks wrong huh! I just had to say no.


As piping these do not meet any of the ASTM or ASME standards and FWIW they are advertised as flex tubes, not pipes.  When used as tailpiece I quote "Plumbing fixtures, faucets and fixture fittings shall be constructed of _approved _materials, shall have smooth impervious surfaces"  In summary they are unsanitary (no pun intended).



			
				chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Post code articles.


Depend on which edition is enforced;

*2009 IRC*

*E4002.14 Tamper-resistant receptacles.* In areas specified in :Next('./icod_irc_2009_39_sec001.htm')'>Section E3901.1, 125-volt, 15- and 20-ampere receptacles shall be listed tamper-resistant receptacles.

*E3901.1 General.* Outlets for receptacles rated at 125 volts, 15- and 20-amperes shall be provided in accordance with :Next('./icod_irc_2009_39_sec001_par001.htm')'>Sections E3901.2 through :Next('./icod_irc_2009_39_sec001_par020.htm')'>E3901.11. Receptacle outlets required by this section shall be in addition to any receptacle that is: 

1. Part of a luminaire or appliance;

2. Located within cabinets or cupboards;

3. Controlled by a wall switch in accordance with :Next('./icod_irc_2009_39_sec003_par001.htm')'>Section E3903.2, Exception 1; or

4. Located over 5.5 feet (1676 mm) above the floor. 

Permanently installed electric baseboard heaters equipped with factory-installed receptacle outlets, or outlets provided as a separate assembly by the baseboard manufacturer shall be permitted as the required outlet or outlets for the wall space utilized by such permanently installed heaters. Such receptacle outlets shall not be connected to the heater circuits.

*2012 IRC*

*E4002.14 Tamper-resistant receptacles. *

In areas specified in :Next('./icod_irc_2012_39_sec001.htm')'>Section E3901.1, 125-volt, 15- and 20-ampere receptacles shall be listed tamper-resistant receptacles. 

*Exception:* Receptacles in the following locations shall not be required to be tamper resistant: 

1. Receptacles located more than 5.5 feet (1676 mm) above the floor.

2. Receptacles that are part of a luminaire or appliance.

3. A single receptacle for a single appliance or a duplex receptacle for two appliances where such receptacles are located in spaces dedicated for the appliances served and, under conditions of normal use, the appliances are not easily moved from one place to another. The appliances shall be cord-and-plug-connected to such receptacles in accordance with :Next('./icod_irc_2012_39_sec009_par003.htm')'>Section E3909.4.

GFCI receptacles are required that serve the kitchen countertop surfaces and 6 ft. from the outside edge of sinks. Wouldn't take that to mean measure to under the sink IMO.

Pictures tell a thousand codes!

Francis


----------



## kyhowey

The accordion pipe would be good for gold mining.  All the gold would just sit in those ripples.  And yes, I'm watching too many gold mining shows.


----------

